# TP holder



## Spinartist (May 22, 2016)

Got this piece of wood to make a toilet paper holder but I can't figure out which bathroom to put it in!??!!

Reactions: Funny 12 | Informative 1


----------



## Kevin (May 22, 2016)

I would just have to put that on a table as a centerpiece. Especially when the preacher and his wife come over for Sunday fried chicken.

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## gman2431 (May 22, 2016)

That's the type of stuff you see sell for big money! Sometimes the stranger the better... You could get rich ebaying it.


----------



## jmurray (May 22, 2016)

Legally now it can go in whatever bathroom it pleases

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Tony (May 22, 2016)

jmurray said:


> Legally now it can go in whatever bathroom it pleases



That's funny as hell, I don't care where you stand on the issue!!!!! Tony

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## Spinartist (Jun 6, 2016)

Actually I'm going to make a lamp out of it with a woodturned shade.

Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------



## Tony (Jun 6, 2016)

Spinartist said:


> Actually I'm going to make a lamp out of it with a woodturned shade.



Are you going to hang the bulbs off the bottom?

Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## Spinartist (Jun 7, 2016)

Maybe a couple of strategically placed led's...

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Spinartist (Oct 12, 2016)

Doing show in 11 days. Should have lamp completed. Will post picts!!

Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------



## Schroedc (Oct 12, 2016)

A unique pull handle to turn it on?

Reactions: Funny 1 | Creative 1


----------



## Tony (Oct 12, 2016)

It's missing a couple of things Lee, can't exactly think what they are.......

 Tony

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## gman2431 (Oct 12, 2016)

Tony said:


> It's missing a couple of things Lee, can't exactly think what they are.......
> 
> Tony



I guess it is 2016.... At least that's what everyone is all about now days...

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Trotter (Oct 17, 2016)

This is the funniest thing I've seen today! The guys in the shop cant quite laughing

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------

